# A question about the Milwaukee regulator.



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

Since the Milwaukee regulator/solemoid/needle valve/bubble counter does not include a CO2 check valve at the bottom of the bubble counter, what prevents the water from inside the bubble counter itself from getting into the needle valve/solenoid/regulator? Especially when the CO2 runs out?

Thanks,

TW


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Nothing, you need to get a check valve. I use this one,
http://www.glass-gardens.com/check_valves.htm


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

A check valve in the line -after- the bubble counter will only keep tank water from getting in. 

I'm asking about the water inside the bubble counter itself. What keeps -that- water from simply draining out through the bottom of the bubble counter and into the needle valve, and then into the solenoid and regulator? 

Or are you saying that the bubble counter must be removed and a check valve put in place between it and the needle valve?

TW


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I think Air would have to push back on the water to be a problem. The check valve prevents air from pushing back on the water in the bubble counter. I guess it could still leak out if the contactor was open and you disconnected the regulator? The JBJ has a check valve below the bubble counter, so is this a problem?


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

IUnknown said:


> JBJ has a check valve below the bubble counter, so is this a problem?


LOL, that's what I'm asking.

If the CO2 tank ran dry and then got cold for some reason, and the solenoid was open, could it pull water out of the bubble counter and into the CO2 tank due to contraction?

It would be a Murphy's Law type of event, but still.

TW


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

> If the CO2 tank ran dry and then got cold for some reason, and the solenoid was open, could it pull water out of the bubble counter and into the CO2 tank due to contraction?


Think of a straw with water in it. If you fill it up half way with coke and then pull it out of the coke with your finger (check valve) keeping air from entering the top, the vacuum holds the water in place. The Co2 tank would have to suck to get the water out, is that what happens when an empty tank gets cold? We need a second opinion.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

I emailed one of the online suppliers that sells both the Milwaukee and the JBJ and asked them the original question at the top of this thread, here is their response:

"this is the exact reason that most customers prefer the JBJ over the Milwaukee"

#-o


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't know if this helps, but I had a C02 tank with a Milwaukee regulator run empty on Thanksgiving and none of the water from the bubble counter went anywhere. The only thing that did happen was that the tubing vacuumed itself down flat. Maybe that was what prevented the water from going anywhere?


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

TWood said:


> Since the Milwaukee regulator/solemoid/needle valve/bubble counter does not include a CO2 check valve at the bottom of the bubble counter, what prevents the water from inside the bubble counter itself from getting into the needle valve/solenoid/regulator? Especially when the CO2 runs out?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TW


I've asked this question on another forum with no decent answer.


----------

